# Cisco tries Dock Diving!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I can't begin to tell you how proud I am of my boy Cisco. I took him Dock Diving for the very first time today, never has he jumped off a Dock before. Not only did he ignore the other dogs waiting in line, even the rude ones smelling him over his back while their owners were not paying attention!!!  But he jumped off that Dock like a PRO!!! Never once did he even hesitate for a second!! :wub:

Unfortunately, I had to go by myself, hubby had training clients back to back, so I didn't have anyone to take pictures.  Maybe (hopefully) next time. 

There was another GSD there but as soon as she was let off leash, she took off and the owners had to chase her all over the place. 

A lot of the dogs waiting in line with us refused to jump in. The owners would try everything but the dogs would not bouch, so there was a lot of waiting around on owners that thought sooner or later their dogs would dive in. NOT!!!  

It was fun and I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like you had a blast! Im going to look and see if we have anything local! Im sure Panzer would love that!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I bet you he would! From what I hear, his sister Frenzi loves to go in the water.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so excited!!! Just received confirmation that we are now offial members of our local Dock Diving Club/Group!!!! 

Can't wait to start practicing!!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

WTG Cisco! Sounds like a lot of fun. I'd love to try it some time with Jazz. Bunny is afraid of swimming though so it's a no go with her.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You need to try it!!! It is so much fun, you will be hooked on the first practice! :rofl:


----------

